# Dead Center (PR Bullet)



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Did a quick search to see if there was anything out there on these and nothing jumped up.

Has anyone used these and if so, what did you think of them? Thinking of giving them a go.

www.prbullet.com


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I havent hunted muzzy in several years, but these were the best shooting bullets I could find in my Omega.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used the .40 cal. 220 gr. and they are very accurate! However, I have yet to shoot an animal with one.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It looks like they've been around awhile but I've never heard of them.
Why is that?
Bad marketing or something else?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I've never heard of them either, that is why I am asking. Everything I've read has good report. 

Wanting to try the 40 cal 260 gr. With a BC of .386, hard to beat that with a muzzy slug.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> I've never heard of them either, that is why I am asking. Everything I've read has good report.
> 
> Wanting to try the 40 cal 260 gr. With a BC of .386, hard to beat that with a muzzy slug.


Your ML is a 45cal? 40cal bullets go in the 45 to 40 cal sabot.

I wonder what kind of jag is needed to keep from deforming these bullets. Seems with as pointy as they are, you'd have to use a special jag, or risk deforming the bullet which throws that BC out the window.

I'd be curious to see a bullet thats been loaded then pushed out from the breech and then compared to a new bullet, see if there are signs of deformation.

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

They send a jag with each pack of bullets. They offer a 40 cal bullet for a 50 cal barrel.

If I had to go max load for stable flight though, I would just keep with what I've been doing...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> They send a jag with each pack of bullets. They offer a 40 cal bullet for a 50 cal barrel.
> 
> If I had to go max load for stable flight though, I would just keep with what I've been doing...


That jag they give you is junk! Get a spin jag. they are awesome, and wont deform the nose of the bullet.

If you want to try some the bullets I have, I'd sell them to you. Not sure how many I have, but I'll look.


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

Have not used the dead center, but have used the QT for competition. They have been most accurate we could get. My son also took his deer with the QT's 2 years ago.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Was looking at them as well...


----------

